# 1/350 Seaview on its way...



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I've just received confirmation that an order I placed earlier this week has just been shipped. Along with an issue of Sc-Fi & Fantasy Modeller #28 I also ordered Moebius' 1/350 scale _Seaview._ The last _Seaview_ I ever had in my hand was a friend's small kit sometime way back in the '70s. I always wanted one of my own and finally went for one.

I went with the four-window version because I like the front look of that one best. I'm certainly thinking of lighting it yet I'm not yet sure how much accurizing there needs to be done and how much I'm willing to do.

And so can anyone here familiar with the kit willing to share their opinion and their experiences with it?


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Glad to hear your getting yours, it was a really enjoyable build for me and it was the first time I ever used photoetch. I have one more 8 window and two 4 window versions unopened and will likely build another once I finish my 1/350 TOS enterprise. I look forward to seeing your build. Have fun

Here is a link to my last build. Cheers! :thumbsup:
Mike

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=369445


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

good news, thanks Moebius!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

i built the 1/350 kit and, for the most part, its quite nice. It doesn't have some of the errors and building sniglets of the big 1/128 kit. The main disappointment for me was the total lack of interior, obviously visible through the front windows. I spent an evening making some simple interior details from sheet plastic. 

I made some interior girders. The main gaffe in the Moebius kits is that the windows are curved, while on the actual miniature, they were flat.










A simple floor, celing, and wall with divider fill in the hollow nose of the sub. 
You can't see much inside the thick clear windows, but its nice to have something in there!



















Fit of the engine pods and along the rudders is mediocre but easy to fill with Tamiya Liquid Surface Primer. It is a thin, liquid putty that dries hard and sands well.










You need to do some careful masking to recreate the white and grey color demarcation lines.










I recommend the excellent TSDS decal sheet which includes the limber holes for the hull. 










The base is reminiscent of the Aurora reissue base, and paints up well. 










Here is the unpainted 1/350 kit alongside the 1/128 kit. For some reason I never took any photos of the finished 1/350 kit.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> i built the 1/350 kit and, for the most part, its quite nice. It doesn't have some of the errors and building sniglets of the big 1/128 kit. The main disappointment for me was the total lack of interior, obviously visible through the front windows. I spent an evening making some simple interior details from sheet plastic.
> 
> I made some interior girders. The main gaffe in the Moebius kits is that the windows are curved, while on the actual miniature, they were flat.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Those are really nice pics and helpful suggestions. I'm thinking of lighting mine, but it would be even better with at least a semblance of an interior forward compartment.


----------

